#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Acesso do iPhone em rede wireless PPPoE

## Rodrigom

Amigos...

Temos aqui cobertura wireless, com autenticação PPPoE. Minha duvida é a seguinte: 
- Existe algum APP ou configuração no iphone para poder autenticar em PPPoE ?

Sendo que para acessar a rede, somente atrás de um roteador, ou uma configuração especifica para liberar via mac, o acesso do iPhone.

Pesquisei alguns fóruns fora do Brasil...não encontrei nada, tudo com o mesma duvida....será q tem solução?

To ficando doido com isso já....rs 
 :Shot:  

Abraço a todos!

----------


## Rodrigom

Pois é cara, minha intenção é saber justamente isso. O provedor que eu trabalho, cobre as ruas principais do centro com cobertura wireless + PPPoE. Estou com alguns clientes que tem iphone querendo assinar planos, com a intenção de usar somente no iPhone. 
Vamos aguardar as dicas do Pessoal!!!

Abs,

----------


## Magal

Não tem APP para isso no Iphone.

----------


## Magal

Correção: Somente para Iphone com Jailbreak .

----------


## sidicol

eu tenho iphone e uso ppoe em todas as minhas base e so chegar perto que ja to on line msn e skype tudo via ppoe

ops: ERREI.
Corrigindo, confundi com a configuraçao da conta de e-mail, como ja faz muito tempo isto nem me lembrei que nao consegui com PPOE, somente com senha na rede e mac... e nao com ppoe,

----------


## Rodrigom

> Correção: Somente para Iphone com Jailbreak .


Então Magal,
vc sabe me explicar como fazer, com o Jaibreak instalado ?

----------


## Rodrigom

> eu tenho iphone e uso ppoe em todas as minhas base e so chegar perto que ja to on line msn e skype tudo via ppoe


Hum...ja testei assim..liberando acesso via mac e criando queues, etc...como q vc faz?

----------


## p4ulo182

> Correção: Somente para Iphone com Jailbreak .



Lembra, do nome do APP?

----------


## Magal

*ATENÇÃO*

*1)* Esse Jailbreak serve somente para iPhone com iOS 4.3.3 

*2)* *Esse procedimento se não for realizado corretamente pode DANIFICAR seu aparelho
*
JailbreakMe 3.0
Ultimate jailbreak and unlock wizard 

Uma das finalidades do Jailbreak é fazer uso dos aplicativos do Cydia.


*** Pesquise mais sobre o assunto* (*Jailbreak*)* no Google para maiores esclarecimentos.* 






> Lembra, do nome do APP?

----------


## p4ulo182

> *ATENÇÃO*
> 
> *1)* Esse Jailbreak serve somente para iPhone com iOS 4.3.3 
> 
> *2)* *Esse procedimento se não for realizado corretamente pode DANIFICAR seu aparelho
> *
> JailbreakMe 3.0
> Ultimate jailbreak and unlock wizard 
> 
> ...


Heheheh! eu já tenho o Jail! queria saber o nome do Aplicativo pra baixar no Cydia.. abração valew pela atenção"

----------


## Rodrigom

hehehe!!
e ae p4ulo182, conseguiu o nome do aplicativo ?

abraço
vlw'

----------


## p4ulo182

> hehehe!!
> e ae p4ulo182, conseguiu o nome do aplicativo ?
> 
> abraço
> vlw'



Cara não achei viu! revirei tudo aquele Cydia! só que vendi o celular pra comprar o iPhone 4 agora... quero ver se encontro.

abração!

----------


## Rodrigom

Cara, eu tenho o cydia instalado no meu (3gs) mais num axo o aplicativo. Se consegui novidade, eu posto aqui!
vlw
Abraço

----------


## m4d3

> Correção: Somente para Iphone com Jailbreak .


Magal dá uma pista pra gente, ta todo mundo esperando com iphone na mão, rsss.

----------


## Rodrigom

Na expectativa! rsrs'

E ai pessoal, alguém tem novidade sobre ?

 :Bebored:

----------


## Wesleydabarra

nao existe ainda aplicativo para ativar o pppoe no iphone

----------


## Carlosaps

> Amigos...
> 
> Temos aqui cobertura wireless, com autenticação PPPoE. Minha duvida é a seguinte: 
> - Existe algum APP ou configuração no iphone para poder autenticar em PPPoE ?
> 
> Sendo que para acessar a rede, somente atrás de um roteador, ou uma configuração especifica para liberar via mac, o acesso do iPhone.
> 
> Pesquisei alguns fóruns fora do Brasil...não encontrei nada, tudo com o mesma duvida....será q tem solução?
> 
> ...



Amigo, infelizmente nem com jailbreak há APP's para fazer autenticação por PPPOE. 
Estou ansioso para surgir um logo.

Abraço!

----------


## chicoalba

> Amigos...
> 
> Temos aqui cobertura wireless, com autenticação PPPoE. Minha duvida é a seguinte: 
> - Existe algum APP ou configuração no iphone para poder autenticar em PPPoE ?
> 
> Sendo que para acessar a rede, somente atrás de um roteador, ou uma configuração especifica para liberar via mac, o acesso do iPhone.
> 
> Pesquisei alguns fóruns fora do Brasil...não encontrei nada, tudo com o mesma duvida....será q tem solução?
> 
> ...


Boa noite
Alguém aqui da comunidade do Under-Linux tem alguma novidade com relação a este assunto?

Tem um tempo que venho pesquisando a respeito de como fazer conexão PPPoE no iOS e também no Android, mas até o momento não achei nada para iOS ainda, nada que efetivamente faça a conexão por PPPoE.

----------

